# An issue of flow?



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm getting some dark green dust type algae and what looks like maybe BGA and a couple of other types. My oto, cherries and amanos don't seem to eat any of it. I'm wondering if perhaps issues with flow are causing this?

I just got a new canister filter and I'm running both my HOB and the canister at the same time until the canister builds up a good bacterial colony. The HOB is on the left back corner of the tank and the flow goes from back to the front. The spray bar for the canister is on the right side spraying to the left. Most of the bad growth is in the right rear corner and in the center. I've noticed there is a spot in the center where loose things collect (like dead leaves).

Here are the other specs:

5.5g
seachem black onyx sand
24w CF 7100/8000k 9 hrs
aquaclear mini HOB and Eheim 2213
temp 76*
pfertz fert regimen (for ~ 2 weeks now)
1mL excel daily for carbon, no CO2

PH 7.5
KH 5
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate ~ 10 ppm
Phosphate ~ 1 ppm 

Are my issues because of the opposing water flows causing weird dead spots? When I remove the HOB I plan to put a much longer spray bar close to the full length of the back.

I also did a heavy trim on one plant bunch which cut it's growth by quite a bit and I wonder if this has something to do with it too?

thanks


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Personally, I've narrowed any green dust algae outbreaks I ever had down to where I can blame it on low nitrates. High light intensity and duration also plays a role but from my experience it has always started during a period where I ignored my tanks for a few days and let the nitrates drop. I've never had an outbreak during a time when my ferts were on track. BGA can also be caused by low nitrates so perhaps raising your nitrate level up into the 20's may kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------

